# Carbohydrates before exercise



## matts (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi

I am trying to get in some sort of shape to do the Great South run in October and am currently running about 4 miles when training (although not particularly quickly).  Today my blood sugar was 5.8 before my run and 3.5 after.  I ate probably 30 g carbs 30 mins before my run as a combination of cereal bars and sweets but the problem is that during my training I feel like I am running on a full stomach.  I don't want to take the extra carbs too early in case I go high so am reluctant to eat much earlier.  If anyone can offer any advice or recommend another carb source that would be appreciated.

Matt


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Aug 24, 2009)

matts said:


> Hi
> 
> I am trying to get in some sort of shape to do the Great South run in October and am currently running about 4 miles when training (although not particularly quickly).  Today my blood sugar was 5.8 before my run and 3.5 after.  I ate probably 30 g carbs 30 mins before my run as a combination of cereal bars and sweets but the problem is that during my training I feel like I am running on a full stomach.  I don't want to take the extra carbs too early in case I go high so am reluctant to eat much earlier.  If anyone can offer any advice or recommend another carb source that would be appreciated.
> 
> Matt



Hi Matt , Admin / Northerner will be able to help you with this , hes training too at the moment  good luck btw


----------



## aymes (Aug 25, 2009)

I try to time my runs in about 1 1/2 or so after eating (when possible) and reduce my insulin for the carbs I have then, rather than taking on board extra carbs. Where possible I try to do that with lower GI foods so I don't spike too high with the insulin free carbs!

If I can't time it in with meals I'll usually got for gluco tabs or juice right before the run instead to boost me up.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Matts ...

Good luck with the run ... Northerner/Admin is also doing it ... 

Have you thought about eating Banana's instead of sweets and cereal bars??


Heidi
xx


----------



## Copepod (Aug 25, 2009)

Lots of endurance athletes, adventure racers etc use energy gels eg High5 - high sugar content for relatively little bulk. Also, you need to drink fluids, so might as well include some carbohydrate / electrolyte powder in them, or fruit juice.


----------



## matts (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks all.  As I don't run near meal times I think I will try the gluco-tabs and carb drinks suggested by aymes and copepod and see how I get on.

As for the run itself, I am really hoping that I will have done enough training by the time it comes around in October.  Only up to 4miles at the moment so it will be tight.


----------



## MCH (Aug 26, 2009)

My DSN suggested an Isotonic drink when I go to the gym, but also suggested making my own. I discovered that sugar (25g)+water (fill up an empty 500ml bottle) + salt tastes truly horrible and now add diluting juice to it - which is an improvement!

Good luck with both your training and you run when it comes.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2009)

matts said:


> Thanks all.  As I don't run near meal times I think I will try the gluco-tabs and carb drinks suggested by aymes and copepod and see how I get on.
> 
> As for the run itself, I am really hoping that I will have done enough training by the time it comes around in October.  Only up to 4miles at the moment so it will be tight.



Hi Matts! Sorry, have only just seen this! I'm like aymes - I time my runs for 1-2 hours after eating breakfast. Pre-diagnosis I would just go out first thing after a cup of tea, but now I find that I have to have food at least partially digested plus circulating insulin - no more 'Just do it'! 5.8 sounds a little low before you start - I aim to be around 8.x as a minimum, otherwise I'll have some orange juice to give me a quick boost.

I've found recently that the best time to run (for me) is an hour after eating, as my levels fluctuate very little. I suspect that 30 minutes is a bit too soon after eating unless it's very quick-acting carbs. You're also more likely to 'feel' the food in your stomach still, which can make you nauseous and affect your performance. A while ago I found that I had to have had the insulin and food at least an hour before. I don't personally reduce the insulin prior to a run, but do reduce ratios afterwards. Over 5 miles I will have 2 jelly babies per mile - this seemed to work for me before.

Don't worry too much about only being up to 4 miles - my longest training run has been 4.5 (and slow!), but I'm confident that things will improve in the coming 8 weeks. Do keep us updated on your training - you can read about my training runs on my blog http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/ - you'll probably realise that you're doing better than me!


----------



## Pigeon (Aug 29, 2009)

Just to throw another idea in, my consultant told me to reduce my lantus before running by 2 units or so. So as I take it at night I tend to wake up a bit high, but don't need to take on so many carbs when running, and don't have so many lows afterwards. Like Northerner, I've tried going out running first thing, but I find that actually makes my BG rise, so I think I need to get into the habit of eating breakfast 1-2hrs beforehand. I'm going to give it a go tomorrow (Great North Run coming up in 3 weeks!). Good luck with the training, let us know how you get on!


----------



## aymes (Aug 29, 2009)

Pigeon said:


> Just to throw another idea in, my consultant told me to reduce my lantus before running by 2 units or so.



I tend to reduce my lanus by a few units the night before a race. I tend to go lower on races than for the same distance in training, I think partly to do with adreneline and partly because I push myself more.


----------

